# Yoder 480 vs. Yoder 640



## tikigriller (Aug 7, 2016)

I have decided Yoder is the way I am going to go.  Brings me to one last question I hope some can answer........

I cook mainly for the family of 5, with occassional parties, but usually not in large numbers.  Does anyone have the 480 and can give your opinions of what and how much you can smoke on that model?  I don't want it to be too small and the closest dealer is a ways away, so going and seeing it is a bit of a challenge.  Things I wouold cook and like to cook would be

Tri Tip

Whole Chickens

Turkey

Ribs

Etc.

Appreciate the input........


----------



## mossymo (Aug 7, 2016)

Just the wife and I but we like to cook big for family/friends, have a 640 for 4 1/2 years and enjoy the extra grillestate for a few more bucks. Especially with pork butts, brisket and ribs!


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 9, 2016)

You can cook any of that stuff on a 480. The remaining question is "how much?" The 640 gives more space between items, when loaded up with no more than can fit on a 480, which can be handy. More room for a water pan, too.

  Also, the 640 has an adjustable damper, which the 480 lacks, that can even out the temps between the left and right side of the cooker, or cause one side to be considerably hotter than the other, a feature many find useful when cooking items requiring dissimilar temperatures for proper cooking.

 Life is just easier with a slightly larger cooker.......:)


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 9, 2016)

I just got back from the store and learned about the adjustable damper. Turns out, he has a 3 day used 640 with a couple scratches on the paint that he will sell me for $1400 all in taxes included. Pretty sure this is what I want to do. Got a little sidetracked with a green egg, but after reading some posts about the tinkering needed to get the temp set, I don't think my wife would ever use it so that rules that one out.


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm sure you will enjoy the 640. As an owner of several BGEs, I'm a bit surprised by the comment concerning temp control. It reallly is quite easy and takes about two times of setting the lower vent to any width, observing what happens, and then everyone is an expert. My wife didn't even do the two times, just viewed the results of my setting it and went from there.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 16, 2016)

Have three Big Green Eggs and a Kamado Joe, agree 100% with Roger for them being easy to set temp, and as for your wife using a BGE I would say my wife uses ours 3 times more than me, she works from home and I don't.

Larger pellet grills have capacity over most ceramic grills. The other thing we like about the pellet grill ocompared to a ceramic is we do one rib comp per year and it is easier to transport without worrying about ceramic breaking.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 16, 2016)

I ended up getting a GMG-DB........my mentality was two fold.....one...I have a history of getting into things and then getting out of them...so I wanted to make sure that this cooking thing sticks before spending big money.

However....the REAL reason I went with the GMG vs the Yoder, is so I can have a much easier time adding the BGE to the portfolio further on down the road!!


----------



## rogerwilco (Aug 16, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> .........................................
> However....the REAL reason I went with the GMG vs the Yoder, is so I can have a much easier time adding the BGE to the portfolio further on down the road!!


Ahhhhh, the universe remains in balance.......


----------

